
The Abilene Paradox - grendelt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abilene_paradox
======
ncmncm
This is exactly the phenomenon that gets political extremists elected in
moderate districts. Nobody is happy with the outcome (except the extremist)
but nobody can see how to prevent it.

------
rurban
This is about the design process of C++. Too afraid to say no

------
iaw
I find the naming of this paradox a bit amusing given that it has everything
to do with the particular anecdote used to illustrate it and not the
phenomenon itself.

~~~
ncmncm
That is how most things are named. Including Abilene.

~~~
craftyguy
> Including Abilene.

I'm not sure I understand this comment.. Are you suggestion the city of
Abilene, TX was named from an anecdote? IIRC it was named after Abilene, KA,
which was at the other end of a cattle trail connecting the two locations.

